# Albuminterpret und ID3-Tag



## Maximus (29. März 2005)

Hallo,



im Windows Media Player 10 habe ich die Möglichkeit, einen Interpreten und zusätzlich einen Albuminterpreten einzugeben. Weiß jemand, wie das Feld Albuminterpret genau heißt, ob es der ID3-Tag Spezifikation entspricht und ob ich es auch problemlos mit anderen Programmen eingeben kann?

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Maximus!


----------

